

Valve's VR headset is called the Vive and it's made by HTC - lettergram
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/1/8127445/htc-vive-valve-vr-headset

======
hauget
"The Vive Developer Edition uses two 1200 x 1080 displays that refresh at 90
frames per second" anyone else excited about the possibility of using this
baby as a computer display?

